# RaceFace Tretlager am Soulfire tauschen



## rumag (12. April 2017)

An meinem 2014er SF macht sich langsam Spiel am Tretlager bemerkbar. Hat schon jemand sein Raceface Tretlager getauscht? Laut Rose Technikabteilung sollte auch ein Shimano Pressfit Lager verbaubar sein.
Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen? Aus- Einbau?
Shimano Pressfitlager habe ich schon an meinem Ghost getauscht. Bei Raceface Pressfit Tretlager habe ich noch keine Erfahrung zwecks Adapter usw.


----------

